# 1752 Alweld OB Jet project questions.



## Ozark River Runner (May 16, 2016)

I just picked up my new jet boat this weekend and I have some project questions. Most likely I won't get to it until winter when I am done fishing but Its a 2016 1752 Alweld Sport Jet with a 2015 60/40 Mercury Jet. I am a novice when it comes to aluminum work and I can't weld aluminum. I am wanting the rear bench seat split so I will have room for my feet and a rear deck lid to keep the batteries and charger covered. Does anyone know someone around the Lebanon MO area that can do that? The guy I used to have weld for me no longer does it. You would think since G3 Boats, Lowe Boats and Tracker Boats are all built in my home town that I could find someone but I am having no luck!


----------



## dhoganjr (May 17, 2016)

It is a little drive for you, but they can do about anything you need done. Troutt and Sons in St. James. 
https://www.trouttandsons.com/


----------



## archery68 (May 17, 2016)

Where did you purchase the boat? Do they have fabricators that can do it? Every place I know of in my part of Missouri (willow springs) that sells jet boats can do the work. The towns that come to my mind that I know for sure have dealers that fabricate, Ellington, Winona, Van Buren, Doniphan. Those are a long drive for u. Trouts is closer and I hear good things about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllOutdoors (May 17, 2016)

Give a call to river pro in Hillsboro. They might know someone.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I'll start with Troutt and Sons and see if they are up for it. 
I purchased the boat from Eberlin Boats in Hermann MO. They are able to split the rear bench and add a deck lid but only on the .100 gauge boats. If they remove the foam floatation form the bench they add a floor with floatation underneath. They told me since mine was the .080 gauge they would not do it. They didn't want to remove any foam flotation that came from the factory. The reason I ordered the .080 is for weight. I try to keep my set up as light as possible because the rivers I run are pretty small and sometimes you have to get out and physically move the boat. Don't get me wrong Eberlin was great to deal with. I understand if they don't want to mess with it if it goes against some kind of regulation.


----------



## momule (May 21, 2016)

One thing that you may have run into at Eberlins is a reluctance to cut the bench up due to it being a structural member that, if cut on would void your warranty on the hull or cause a safety hazard. If that's the case they should have told you that though. It may also be that they just didn't want the work. Eberlin makes their money from new boat sales, not fabrication and being closer to St Louis they sell a lot of higher end boats. 

I bought my used Lowe from Eberlin but had all welding work done at Troutt. The drive was well worth the experience. Jeff at Troutt was great to work with as he is open to any ideas, is a top notch aluminum fabricator, and knows OB jets completely. He will tell you if something won't work, will look stupid, or cost more than the return. Within reason you're allowed in the shop and they're good folks. My experience with Eberlin was negative to the point that I refuse to go there unless I need a part that I just can't wait for. Eberlin is more than happy to take your money for a nice sale but after the sale they have trouble finding time for you. They will get your project done for you eventually but you won't have nearly as much fun during the project and don't expect to go back to the shop. I understand insurance regulations but that doesn't account for the coldness I experienced. For me Eberlin is a short drive and Troutt is far further but I'll go to Troutt every time plus Troutt REALLY knows jets. And, of course, this is just my personal experience and opinion...


----------



## Ozark River Runner (May 22, 2016)

That's good to know I appreciate it!


----------



## Ozark River Runner (May 27, 2016)

Just an update, I spoke with Troutt and Sons about getting a whale tale on my boat to solve my porpoising issues and when I asked about splitting the rear bench they said they wouldn't do it. They said to blame the government. lol They said since they are a dealer if they get caught cutting foam out they can get in big trouble so I will probably avoid asking dealers about it and maybe I can find an individual that has some fabrication skills to help me out.


----------

